# hecht im gartenteich



## Niklas (17. Sep. 2009)

Hallo ich habe jetzt 9 monate einen gartenteich. In diesem gartenteich hate ich normal goldfische und karpfen doch eben sah ich wie ein __ hecht oder __ zander auf jedenfall ein raubfsich ruabte das heißt einen fisch fraß was nun??


----------



## Barbor (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hallo


was du hast auch noch einen Hecht im Teich?

Den Kommentar spar ich mir


----------



## Eugen (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

@ barbor



Nik1802 schrieb:


> ...doch eben sah ich wie ein hecht oder __ zander auf jedenfall ein raubfsich ruabte das heißt einen fisch fraß was nun??...



könnte aber auch ein __ waller,__ barsch oder ein hai gewesen sein 
scheinbar hat er bei seinem besatz den überblick verloren.

@Nik 2009
irgendwie sind all deine Beiträge recht d(t)rollig


----------



## Barbor (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*



Eugen schrieb:


> @Nik 2009
> irgendwie sind all deine Beiträge recht d(t)rollig



Oder wir haben doch schon den 1. April


----------



## Olli.P (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hi,

las den Hecht/__ Zander im Teich bis dein Besatz ein erträgliches Maß erreicht hat, schmeiß dann die Angel rein und hau in in die Pfanne.........


----------



## Christine (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*



Nik1802 schrieb:


> was nun??



Profil korrigieren.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: hecht im gartenteich*

Moin,

Hi Nik... habe erst jetzt Deine köstlichen Beiträge gelesen.
Auch von mir :willkommen

wohl etwas verspätet, aber nicht minder herzlich.

Laß Dich nicht unterkriegen, ich finde Deine Beiträge sehr wertvoll und ich freue mich, daß Du gerade hier gelandet bist. Hier bist Du richtig.
Wegen die paar Komma und Punktens mach Dir mal keine Gedanken; ich kann trotzdem alles lesen. 
Auch mit Deinem Profil, lass Dich da nicht irritieren. Mich würde nur interessieren wie diss alles so funktioniert mit Deinem Teich und dem Besatz ?? Ich glaube, da können wir alle noch etwas von Dir lernen. Lass dazu mal ein bißchen mehr hören oder sehen...
Auch wenn einige da ihre Zweifel haben...nicht an stören..

Es gibt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, als eure Schulweisheit sich träumt. (Shakespeare in Hamlet).

Weißt Du, wenn ich jetzt schreibe, daß ich heute einen Leberwurstbaum bekomme, glaubt mir diss wohl auch kaum einer... aber es ist trotzdem so.
Spiegeleibaum und Kanonenkugelbaum kommen erst im Frühjahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hi Jo,

warum sollte keiner glauben das Du einen Kigelia africana, einen Spiegeleibaum (da kenn ich den lat. Namen nicht) und einen Couroupita guianensis hast

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hi Frank,

darf ich helfen: Oncoba spinosa  (nein, nicht gewußt, aber ich hab Internet  )


----------



## Eugen (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hi Frank

Oncoba spinosa vielleicht ??


Edit :   Else war mal wieder schneller


----------



## laolamia (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

moin!

kaum taucht das wort "hecht" auf gehts hier wieder ab :smoki

gruss lao
ps: der auch ueber einen hecht nachdenkt, ja dieser soll meine fehler ausbuegeln


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hi Lao,

lies mal die anderen Themen und das Profil von Nik, dann weißt auch Du, warum es dieser Diskussion hier an Ernsthaftigkeit mangelt.


----------



## Niklas (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

also es ist ist so ich habe wirklich diese ganzen fische im gartenteich und in meiner nachbarschaft gibt es auch viele gartenteiche deswegen denke ich das der raubfisch von da kommt


----------



## goldfisch (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*



Nik1802 schrieb:


> ... und in meiner nachbarschaft gibt es auch viele gartenteiche deswegen denke ich das der raubfisch von da kommt


Hallo Nik,
Bei feuchten Wetter lauert der sibirische __ Schlangenkopf channa argus schon mal in der Hecke. Dann gibt es noch die türkische Vansee - Katze.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Hallo,


laolamia schrieb:


> kaum taucht das wort "hecht" auf gehts hier wieder ab :smoki


Wieso? Noch hat keiner den berühmten Satz:
*"Hol den Fisch raus, dein Teich ist zu klein" * geschrieben



Nik1802 schrieb:


> also es ist ist so ich habe wirklich diese ganzen fische im gartenteich und in meiner nachbarschaft gibt es auch viele gartenteiche deswegen denke ich das der raubfisch von da kommt



Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Du meinst die anderen Nachbarn setzen Ihre Fische bei dir aus? Na dass ist ja mal eine "nette" Nachbarschaft.

Hast du den Fisch mittlerweile nochmal gesehen? So groß ist ja dein Teich auch nicht, da müßte sich ein größerer Raubfisch doch hier und da mal zeigen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*



> Da den weiblichen Hechten im Laufe von Jahrzehnten durch den Einfluss radioaktiver Substanzen und sonstigem Schrott, den man heimlich im See/Meer entsorgt, kleine Stümmelbeinchen gewachsen sind und die Hechtinnen diese benützen, um an Land zu laufen und sich dort mit Frettchen zu paaren, gehört der Hecht zu einer bedrohten Lebensform. Tierschützer kann man dabei beobachten, wie sie massenweise am Strand gefangenen Hecht-Weibchen die Beinchen abschneiden. (Quelle: http://www.stupidedia.org)



Da dürfte doch jetzt klar sein, wie der Hecht in den Teich kam 

Mit trolligem Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*



in-die-schreibtischkante-beiß-vor-lachen

und damit ihr  euch schützten könnt falls die trolle auch __ fliegen können  schenk ich allen eine  dose

 

lb grüße ulla


----------



## simon (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

hallo nik
ich hab gerade mit meinem kumpel in den usa telefoniert.der arbeitet beim fbi+cia(das darf aber keiner wissen).
er hat mir zugesichert das er deine nachbarschaft nun per satelit genau beobachtet.
das kann ja NICHT angehn das die deinen teich überbesetzen.
gruss simon
p.s. er hat gerade angerufen und ich soll dir ausrichten das du das wasser im kleinen teich, wo der karpfen entschlammt bitte wechseln sollst.es wäre schon zu trüb um richtig zu entschlammen.


----------



## elkop (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

muahahaaaaa maaa ihr seids so deppat


----------



## Inken (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Also, ich finde diesen Fred ja sowas von interessant, nur für den Fall, dass mir auch mal was zuwandert..


Nik1802 schrieb:


> und in meiner nachbarschaft gibt es auch viele gartenteiche deswegen denke ich das der raubfisch von da kommt



Schließlich ist die Nordsee nicht weit weg und der Atlantik gleich daneben... Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf! :shock


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: hecht im gartenteich*

Moin,

...durch Inken's Posting misstrauisch geworden, bin ich eben nochmal in den Garten gegangen und habe nach dem Teich gesehen.

Es ist einfach unglaublich..
Im Teich schwamm ein Krokodil und machte Jagd auf etwas, was wie ein getauchtes amerikanisches Atom U-Boot aussah !!
Ich hoffe, daß es ein amerikanisches ist und nicht etwa ein russisches. Um diese Tageszeit habe ich meist leichte Sehstörungen.

Werde morgen nochmal nachsehen.
Jetzt gönne ich mir erst mal wieder ein Glas braune Milch mit Schaum  .
Na denn gute Nacht....

Nachtrag: Hab nochmal nachgesehen. Auf dem U-Boot steht "Roter Oktober", obwohl wir doch erst September haben. Oder ist dies vielleicht ein deutsches U-Boot ??


----------



## Maik2237 (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Gut das bei uns keiner Ungefragt am Teich,kann nich das ich da morgen Free Willy drin habe.
gruss


----------



## Roadrunner (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  hecht im gartenteich*

Migration?



Prof. Wernstrom läßt grüßen.


----------

